# Anyone reload .410 shotshells?



## deeker (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking for a used press or dies for my old Hornady or Pacific DL-105.

Or an old 2.5-3" press with .410 dies.

Expensive to shoot the little bugger...


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you checked Lee's website. The .410 gets in your pocket quick, it's why I started the boys on 20 gauges. I love to dove hunt with .410's, got two Winchester Model 42 pumps one in full and one modified.


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 25, 2011)

But oh so much fun to shoot, I used to think 410s were a joke till my daughter got a break open single. I fell in love with the crazy thing.


----------



## timberwolf (Mar 25, 2011)

One option is fire forming/ necking out some 303 brass, brass lasts for ever at shot gun pressures. Case is fairly short but can still get a decent load in there with a cover wad and a bit of wax to keep it dry.

I made a crimping die and some adapters so I could load 410 plastic in 12 ga press, that worked ok too, but a little slower.


----------



## deeker (Mar 25, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Have you checked Lee's website. The .410 gets in your pocket quick, it's why I started the boys on 20 gauges. I love to dove hunt with .410's, got two Winchester Model 42 pumps one in full and one modified.


 
I have their catalog...need to call them and see if they have any of the old in the box reloaders.....used one for a 12ga when I was in Jr. High.

Not a press type but a true hand loader.....you provide all of the muscle to size and remove from the sizing die.


----------



## deeker (Mar 25, 2011)

fubar2 said:


> But oh so much fun to shoot, I used to think 410s were a joke till my daughter got a break open single. I fell in love with the crazy thing.


 
I used to hunt squirrels and rabbits with the "furten" as I call it to iritate my sons.

Then as I got older 13 to be exact....and started hunting pheasants through canada geese.....the 12 was king.

Mossberg has several dual rail pump guns in the furten.....gonna get a couple.

Bought a single shot furten three years ago...one grouse busting machine...and I have to fight my sons for it.

Looks great on the four wheeler....

Just an FYI.....fooled my sons last September....put a pellet gun
in the furten case. 

I had the fourten on the fourwheeler with me....

My wife said they came into the house....raided my gun cabinet....with the cased pellet gun...

And they came back about an hour later with grins on their faces..and asked "does dad have the fourten"?


----------



## deeker (Mar 25, 2011)

fubar2 said:


> But oh so much fun to shoot, I used to think 410s were a joke till my daughter got a break open single. I fell in love with the crazy thing.


 
Forest grouse had the .410.


----------



## deeker (Mar 25, 2011)

MagTech makes .410 bore 2.5" brass cases with large rifle primer holes.

About $25 for a box of 25. Also they sell fiber wads for it.


----------



## SDiver40 (Mar 25, 2011)

Check out Shop Shooting Supplies | Reloading | Gunsmithing | Hunting gear — MidwayUSA they carry just about everything you could need.
Take a look at the ( Lee load all ) presses $50.00
or the Mec 600 jr. $170.00


----------



## deeker (Mar 25, 2011)

SDiver40 said:


> Check out Shop Shooting Supplies | Reloading | Gunsmithing | Hunting gear — MidwayUSA they carry just about everything you could need.
> Take a look at the ( Lee load all ) presses $50.00
> or the Mec 600 jr. $170.00



Sent for their catalog earlier in the day. Thanks though. Midway and Brownells are good sources.

I own two mec 600 jr's. and their steel mec.

I HATE MEC, I only own them because a friend who passed away left them to me.

They are bassakwards from all other presses I have ever used. Used to going from left to right. The mec foul ups go the other way. Takes a lot more time for the same processes.

Unable to find the Lee load all in .410....but I think they did make it before.

I wish I could even find the old Lee loader.


----------

